# One Week Old Lamancha Doelings!



## guessa1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry I haven't put up pictures from our very first kidding! Our first time and our goat's first time! She had twin doelings and they are bottle babies. They were only about 5lbs at birth. Here are some pictures. Can you tell we are really excited about them?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

That cat's bigger than that goat love it:wink:


----------



## shilohkikos (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Darling babies - hurrah for pink


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh my gosh they're so CUTE! 
Congrats on twin doelings!
My first kids were twin doelings too


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Munchies!!!!!! They're adorable! I can't wait til my 2 FFs have theirs in April!!!!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

What cuties! Congrats


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Gorgeous babies!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

Just beautiful!!


----------



## twokidsandafarm (Dec 27, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!

Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, LaMancha, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!
www.twokidsandafarm.com


----------

